# VP7 codec for linux?



## bharat_r (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a few avi files which are encoded in vp7 codec. I'm not able to play them on vlc or mplayer.
From where can I get this codec for linux?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Mplayer lists on thier codec page,
*www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/codecs-status.html

Do you have the win32codecs installed?


----------



## axxo (Mar 25, 2008)

AFAIK exist no vp7 codec so far for linux...some license issue or dont know for some reason vlc ignore to include support for vp7 in its player...
linux=no vp7

@bharat..where do you get vp7 coded files?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

axxo said:


> AFAIK exist no vp7 codec so far for linux...some license issue or dont know for some reason vlc ignore to include support for vp7 in its player...
> linux=no vp7
> 
> @bharat..where do you get vp7 codes files?


then has someone tried it with wine ?

VP7 betters H.264, but due to the existance of x264, an encoder thats cross platform and *developed by the VideoLAN team*, VP7 decoding doesn't get a high enough priority from them.

But a decoder is underway in FFMPEG(and concequently VLC) and will be released as soon as possible. But an encoder is a long way off.
*
PS: a non native Win32 dll which can be loaded to MPlayer and Xine is available, but its not fast.*


----------



## axxo (Mar 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *
> PS: a non native Win32 dll which can be loaded to MPlayer and Xine is available, but its not fast.*



do you mean there will be some frame drop during playback? If possible can u direct me to that dll link..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

axxo said:


> do you mean there will be some frame drop during playback? If possible can u direct me to that dll link..


all win32 dll files that mplayer and xine use have this performance drop due to the fact that the dll is made for an entirely different platform.

the dll is located in the mplayer win32 dll package. you must be knowing where it is.


----------



## axxo (Mar 25, 2008)

if it were only for decoding why there is performance drop...have not used mplayer before.anyway will try installing now and see whats upto


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Coz , its a non native os file being used.
Mplayer has to use it via a wrapper of sorts to decode the video.
Although , i personally havent seen any performance drop decoding quicktime videos in mplayer.
AFAIK, it uses win32codecs to decode them.


----------



## axxo (Mar 25, 2008)

..alright..but i dont think theres any need for mplayer unless we need to play rare formats like vp7..otherwise vlc is there serving all time....


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Mplayer doesnt just use windows codecs for all the videos.
It does use native codecs for supported formats.
IMO its the best video player around.

Offtopic:VLC also has a mozilla plugin like mplayer,
I've only used mplayer's one, can someone tell me how the VLC one fares?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Offtopic:VLC also has a mozilla plugin like mplayer,
> I've only used mplayer's one, can someone tell me how the VLC one fares?


Its quite feature rich and excellent. Waaaaay better than MPlayer plugin IMO. But MPlayer plugin is prefered as VLC lacks Win32 DLL Loading Capability. There was a test page on VLC website which had a text box and the plugin window below, and you could paste any video URL in the text box and it could be played on the plugin window. It was an awssome demo. But I forgot the link to that page, which was kindly pointed out to me by a VideoLAN developer when I said there is no VLC plugin based page online so that I may test that plugin.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 25, 2008)

there is some bash script to convert VP7 to other formats:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502179


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> there is some bash script to convert VP7 to other formats:
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502179


jab convert kar saktha hai, play kyon nahi kar saktha ?
VP7 is just too good to be converted to another format. h.264 included.


----------



## bharat_r (Mar 25, 2008)

So there is no way I can view those files I guess.



axxo said:


> @bharat..where do you get vp7 coded files?



I download some episodes of a TV show which comes on Star Vijay. Those were in vp7.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

bharat_r said:


> So there is no way I can view those files I guess.


didn't you read each link posted ?
go to the following link, and in Firefox, do a ctrl+F to bring page search and type VP7.
*www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/codecs-status.html

then you will gain something good.


----------



## axxo (Mar 26, 2008)

bharat_r said:


> So there is no way I can view those files I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I download some episodes of a TV show which comes on Star Vijay. Those were in vp7.



......downloaded lollu sabha episodes? got it. was my fault to encode those videos with vp7 codec and  making you now unable to play them....


----------



## bharat_r (Mar 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> didn't you read each link posted ?
> go to the following link, and in Firefox, do a ctrl+F to bring page search and type VP7.
> *www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/codecs-status.html
> 
> then you will gain something good.



ya..ok...Mplayer plays the files  ..sry



axxo said:


> ......downloaded lollu sabha episodes? got it. was my fault to encode those videos with vp7 codec and  making you now unable to play them....


u mean u say ur running that lollu sabha forum???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

bharat_r said:


> u mean u say ur running that lollu sabha forum???


obviously


----------



## axxo (Mar 26, 2008)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> u mean u say ur running that lollu sabha forum???



not my forum..but admin cum everything over there..
initially I started encoding with realmedia..then wmv..now vp7.
have tried both x.264 & ogg theora..not satisfied with the end results...
vp7 is the best for low bitrate video encoding.


----------



## bharat_r (Mar 27, 2008)

The problem with VP7 & Mplayer was ,when I drag & drop the video into the player,it doesn't play & gives the following error:

*i29.tinypic.com/108d63p.jpg 

But when I open the video from the player,it plays.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 27, 2008)

axxo said:


> not my forum..but admin cum everything over there..
> initially I started encoding with realmedia..then wmv..now vp7.
> have tried both x.264 & ogg theora..not satisfied with the end results...
> vp7 is the best for low bitrate video encoding.


take my advice and stick to mkv+vp7+aac/vorbis
at 32kbps, nero he-aac mono beats vorbis.
but AoTuV(stands fo Aoyumi's Tuned Vorbis) Beta 5 beats standard vorbis and comes klose to nero he-aac.


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> take my advice and stick to mkv+vp7+aac/vorbis
> at 32kbps, nero he-aac mono beats vorbis.
> but AoTuV(stands fo Aoyumi's Tuned Vorbis) Beta 5 beats standard vorbis and comes klose to nero he-aac.



mkv + aac good combo..but not standardized yet right?

most importantly mkv splitter is not yet available...atleast we need to convert that to some other format to get splitted...I need this feature bcoz file hosting or video hosting sites do has some duration and filesize limits

In order to play AoTuv or nero aac encoded audio one has to install apporpriate codec in his system? may be am wrong.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2008)

axxo said:


> mkv + aac good combo..but not standardized yet right?
> 
> most importantly mkv splitter is not yet available...atleast we need to convert that to some other format to get splitted...I need this feature bcoz file hosting or video hosting sites do has some duration and filesize limits
> 
> In order to play AoTuv or nero aac encoded audio one has to install apporpriate codec in his system? may be am wrong.


if you need a good host, try Azherus' Vuze. They host mkv + h264 + vorbis files.

And mkv splitter is rather common these days, with windows boys having klite codec pack and linux guys having out of box support in mplayer, xine, vlc, etc.

Nero AAC can be played with any standard AAC decoder. You find it on mac out of box, on windows via real player, quicktime or klite pack, and on linux either with faad based packages or in VLC, MPlayer and Xine out of box. Also there in XMMS, Audacious, GStreamer, amaroK, etc.

AoTuV can be played out of box on linux, and needs any ordinary audio decoder for windows and mac. Its just a tuned up encoder made by Aoyumi(He is from Hong Kong I guess...)

go to www.hydrogenaudio.org to learn more about AoTuV and Nero AAC, two of the best codecs available for audio. Its a must visit for rippers and players alike.


----------

